# Water Test



## asphalter (Nov 26, 2012)

nitrite 0.3mgl

nitrate 12.5mgl

ammonia 1.0mgl


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Tank is still cycling, or did you have another question?


----------



## asphalter (Nov 26, 2012)

asphalter said:


> Tank is still cycling, or did you have another question?


hello mate thanks for your reply 
what is the safe level of nitrate?
thanks


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

I am for less than 20ppm, some say 30 is fine... and 0 ammonia ideally.

My Rhoms tank is less than 5ppm because its such a large tank with low bio load.


----------

